

Ask HN: Review my startup wuggee.com/find-a-laptop.html - rohitkundaji

I am thinking of quitting my full time job to work on this full time. Would appreciate your feedback.<p>More about the website:
Wuggee helps users make quick, informed buying decisions.<p>We scrape all pertinent information including specs, all available prices, user and expert reviews, seller ratings, etc. Users can filter and find what they are looking for. Non-techy users can get customized recommendations without having to understand jargon.
======
27182818284
I think it has a lot of potential. I initally liked the idea a lot. It needs
polish, but that goes without saying for an alpha version.

I worry a little bit about how actually useful it is. Because I choose a few
options and then it, say, comes down to a couple of laptops that are close to
each other in specs. A person is still left wondering which. That's not too
different than two similarly speced machines next to each other on the shelf.

~~~
rohitkundaji
Thank you very much for the feedback.

Some other users have complained of options paralysis with the "find a laptop"
page as well. Do you think the "Help me Decide" feature helps you with this
issue?

Is there more information I can add to Wuggee notes to help out the decision
making?

Please do let me know if you have any suggestions.

~~~
27182818284
I didn't try it but I went back and tried it today. I like the general idea
behind it, and it was pretty slick. Still feels empty though. The idea behind
explaining things like "more processor would be a waste" or whatever is great.
I'd emphasize that more and expand on that. Might eliminate that "oh that's
it?" feeling I had.

------
rohitkundaji
Clickable link: <http://wuggee.com/find-a-laptop.html>

------
hiphopopotamus
I like this. I'd definitely use it. Could do with a little sex-ing up, but the
functionality is very useful.

~~~
rohitkundaji
Thanks for the feedback @hiphopopotamus. Yes, I agree wrt sexyness. Am
planning to get help from a professional web designer.

